# Blue Hawk Router Parts??



## Dervish (Jun 1, 2018)

Good day to all. First time posting on this forum. Have been woodworking for 50+ years. Early years spent making furniture and cabinetry. Started wood turning about 15 years ago on a Stubby 750 but still keep my hand in the game regarding other types of woodworking. Just finishing up kitchen remodel, including 5/4" hickory tongue and groove floor, custom baseboard (made from trees on property), alder cabinets, and all the structural, electrical and plumbing to go with it. 

Main reason I am posting is that I was given Blue Hawk router model 1311.2 from a friend who said it quit working. Investigation revealed burnt contact leading from power cord into top circuit board, which cannot be easily repaired due to conformal coating on board. Looking for replacement board but unable to find any parts source. Research indicates Lowe's may be possible avenue but not hopeful. Thought I'd try this forum to see if anyone had a "basket case" Blue Hawk router of this type from which they might have a "donor" circuit card they were willing to provide/sell to see if I can make this little "cheapie" function again. If no donor available, anyone know of another possible source?

Appreciate assist.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

G'mornin, Dervish...

Hope you stick around...we might just learn something from you if we pay attention...

As to your router, maybe the circuit board is just for speed control...you can bypass it and throw it out. Then use an external regulator to vary your speed...lots of different manufacturers.

Bypassing internal speed control is very common, especially in older routers...you just need to have switched/speed-controlled AC hot to the hot brush and neutral to the cold brush... That's all the internal speed control does anyway.

Best of luck and welcome...would love to see pics of some of your work, especially your early stuff...

Regards...Nick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some of those circuit boards are so expensive to replace that it probably isn’t worth it but as Nick says lots have been bypassed. One of the problems with routers like that is that if yours quit because of it that’s likely what happened to most of the other dead ones.


----------

